# Good Night My Friend



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

Grieve not, nor speak of me with tears
But laugh and talk of me as if I were beside you
I love you so...
T'was heaven here with you.











Cody, at 7 weeks and 14 years of age. He was my rock.

BIM CH Camdn's Cobra V Regatta TT HIC CGC OFA SJA Therapy Dog
April 24, 1996 - June 17, 2010


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to lose such an amazing friend- he was with you for a long time and I'm sure has given you so many beautiful memories and moments to hold in his absence


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry for your loss. You had a good long time with your best friend. He'll be waiting at the Bridge for you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I'm as sorry you've lost him. I love that 14 year old picture of him. You can tell he grew old gracefully. I hate that their time with us is so short.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm as sorry you've lost him. I love that 14 year old picture of him. You can tell he grew old gracefully. I hate that their time with us is so short.


 

i agree but i think when they go, they already have another furry pal lined up and waiting for us. I'm a firm believer (cuz of experience) that a part of them somehow goes into another animal we bring into the family and it feels like they're still there at times. Am i crazy for believing that?!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, you two certainly had a long time together.

I do not think you are crazy about the lost pet bringing you a new one. When we lost Rio my breeder replaced him with Max. When I got Max's pedigree I noticed that he and Rio shared the same great grandfather on their fathers side (they had different parents). I thought that was pretty cool and feel like I still have part of Rio right here


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures of your beloved Cody and the words of tribute are poignant and heartfelt. My sincere sympathies.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Aw, I'm so sorry. Roxy is 14, and your boy reminds me so much of her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe not.



KZoppa said:


> i agree but i think when they go, they already have another furry pal lined up and waiting for us. I'm a firm believer (cuz of experience) that a part of them somehow goes into another animal we bring into the family and it feels like they're still there at times. Am i crazy for believing that?!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm sorry about your loss.
i'm glad the 2 of you had
a wonderful long time together.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry- too many losses this week and so much heartache. But also joy knowing they're all together now, young and healthy.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

My heart is with you. Rest easy Cody.:angel:


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Cody, you had a good life. 
I believe you will meet again one day.
(and I agree with the previous post that said when one dog passes on, we are lead to another. I have seen it happen in my life.) When you are ready, you will make space in your heart for another. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

RIP Cody


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Look at that beautiful boy! Wow -- 14 years! I know it is so so hard to lose them. I am so sorry. I know he leaves a huge void, but his memories will one day bring smiles and laughter.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I am lost for words. I do feel the pain. I lost my 13 yr old several months ago. I have no doubt that Cody lived an awesome life! Cody will always have a special place in your heart as well as others.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

"If tears could build a stairway, And memories were a lane, I would walk right up to Heaven to bring you home again. No farewell's were spoken, No time for goodbye, You were gone before I knew it, And only God knows why. My heart still aches in sadness, And secret tears will flow, What is meant to me to lose you, No one will ever know."


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i agree but i think when they go, they already have another furry pal lined up and waiting for us. I'm a firm believer (cuz of experience) that a part of them somehow goes into another animal we bring into the family and it feels like they're still there at times. Am i crazy for believing that?!



I totally believe that. My Ilka passed away at the end of March and I had had her since she was 2 days old. She was 11 when she went to the Bridge. I believe she sent me Heike. She is so much like my Ilka was.

I am sorry for your loss. Ilka will be waiting for your boy and looking out for him. Hugs.


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful and wise looking boy...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Find comfort and strength in the memories of all of the wonderful years you had together.

Please know you are in my thoughts and have my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved grand old boy. He will be forever in your heart.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free Cody.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so deeply and profoundly sorry! One day you'll meet again! God bless! Tanya


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks all for the kind words. He is very much missed and his spirit is everywhere here - we walked a long road together and I was so blessed to have him for all of his happy and healthy years, he was active and in good shape till the end. I have another dog, Gretchen who is 8. She had a bit of a tough time too when Cody left us, she has never known life without him and they were a tight pair. She is fine now, but I know she grieved terribly for a time.

A donation in his name was made to our local GSD rescue. Cody never knew unkind day, an empty dish or a cold, wet place to sleep. He led a blessed life and I wish every GSD could walk in his pawprints. That is him in my avatar, about 8 years old in his Therapy Dog bandana.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cody. Your post is so simple and I can feel your pain. Rest in peace Cody.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss ! I must agree that the one will send another... I had no intent on getting another dog ... then only weeks after Max passed, along comes DJ ! 
God Bless, we all know this is a tough time


----------

